# Service Engine Soon light after Hotshot Headers Installed



## Zumboy (Mar 6, 2007)

...anyone have this problem??? Sorry if this is a repost, but hey, newbie here. Well, approx. 50 miles after I installed the Hotshot Headers, the "Service Engine Soon" light just came on today. I was wondering if the headers (I know in other cars, sometimes the check engine light comes on with headers) is causing this problem, or if it may be somthing else...also my friend has a Scangauge which tells you check engine errors and resets them. Would this be a possible solution?

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

yeah apparently it has something to do with the relocation of the o2 sensors that the stock headers had on it. that is what i have heard so it will set off the CEL


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah bloodhound is right, the o2 sensors are fried now, mine did the same thing, you have to get dummy sensors for them. its because your stock header's had pre-cats on them and now your just running one, not biggie but I would get it fixed or the o2 sensors might tell your ecu that you are running too rich/lean and you could start burning oil/alot of gas or even begin to overheat. good luck with your headers tho its an awsome mod.


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

what they said......


----------

